# Need some help  Old Tricycle



## drwood (May 8, 2012)

Hello  I'm new here looking to fix up my old Tricycle. Does anyone have a front fork for sale? Or is there a place to buy or make one? I would like to restore it and use it for display in my old store. Thank You Bernie


----------



## bwill890 (May 21, 2012)

You can look a tricycle to an operator with the business of that.


----------



## DonChristie (May 22, 2012)

Nice trike! Was that yours as a kid? Did you see this site...http://www.tricyclefetish.com/


----------



## drwood (May 22, 2012)

No not mine when little.found it here in south dakota on craigslist. yes i've checked the site daily looking for front fork..one day a fork will surface.


----------

